# Capacitor for Tele. Which one?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey folks,

Just looking for a little free advice here. I need to pick up a capacitor to go between the volume and tone pots of my Tele project.

What type and value of cap should I get?

I saw this number on one diagram 

0.001 microfarad

Is this what I need?


Please and thanks,


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

not positive, but I'm pretty sure you're going to want a .047 mF

voltage doesn't matter, but lower voltage usually means a smaller cap for space.

you can check here:
http://www.guitarelectronics.com/category/wiringresources.5originalfenderdiagrams.2telecasterdiagrams/


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I usually use a .047 or.022 uF capacitor. Most times I use one of the Fender poly caps that come in the package with the Fender pots (they're nice and small). In my 52 RI I have a paper in oil cap, but I don't really find its any differsnt. I have a couple, and I could mail you one in an envelope, if you PM me your address.

S.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey dwagar, thanks for the links! Really usefull and clear!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman:

I'd go with a .022 or .01mfd. I personally don't believe that the type matters (e.g., Hovland vs Orange Drop vs Bumble Bee, etc) but others will certainly disagree.

....the .047 might be much too "dark" in your Teli, that value is often used in basses AFIK

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

...any cap value will work (but < 0.1 is best). This is where you can play with your tone a bit and individualize it. 

I remember reading a study of the different cap types. From the expensive ones to the cheaper caps. There is very little difference between them, so use whatever is available.

Again, experiment and find what you like the sound of the best.

- Whee


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I would tend to agree that the quality of the cap makes little difference BUT the value sure does.
Depending on your pot values and even the pickups, the best way to go about it is to buy a few different values ...22 .33 .47 and see which one suits you best in the tone department.
This is a very cheap way to experiment with tone.
Other methods including amps, pickups, and pedals are much more expensive experiments.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I scrounged one from my junk bin and it works fine.


Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I scrounged one from my junk bin and it works fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks


What value is it?...just curious...as you know the tone you want.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

If I remember correctly you have EMG's right?? Their site recommends 0.1 micro farad capacitors.

*EDIT* Nevermind, I just read the other post and saw you didn't go with EMG's.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> buy a few different values ...22 .33 .47 and see which one suits you best in the tone department.


you're going to want to add a zero to those
.022, .033, .047 etc

I'm one that believes the type of cap makes a difference. I prefer old PIO (Paper In Oil) caps. And prefer old Spragues, Bumblebees, Black Beauties, Vit Qs. At least for a Les Paul. I think I'm running an old Sangamo in my Strat.

when you roll your tone all the way off, if you're dropping into the mud zone, bring your cap up a bit (eg, if a .047 puts you in the mud, try a .033), if it's not dark enough, try going the other way.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> you're going to want to add a zero to those
> .022, .033, .047 etc
> 
> I'm one that believes the type of cap makes a difference. I prefer old PIO (Paper In Oil) caps. And prefer old Spragues, Bumblebees, Black Beauties, Vit Qs. At least for a Les Paul. I think I'm running an old Sangamo in my Strat.
> ...


The cap I used is a paper in oil type, but I can't read the value.

It seems to work fine and as I don't use the tone controls on my guitars I suspect I'll be leaving it alone.


----------

